# ant bikes



## bruno (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm thinking of getting an antbike mike bike. he's the builder dude in holliston mass. the club racer is the one i'm lookin' at to start ridin' brevets and for long rides in general. i don't have a geared bike right now and am thinkin' of this one. any experience with ant bikes?:flag: :flag: :flag:  :grin:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 11, 2006)

What the hell is an ant bike?:-o


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 11, 2006)

I guess it's this:

http://www.antbikemike.com/


----------



## JimG. (Jul 11, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> What the hell is an ant bike?:-o



A very small bike for ants.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 11, 2006)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> I guess it's this:
> 
> http://www.antbikemike.com/


 
Just looked real quick, but how do these differ from other bikes?


----------



## freeheelwilly (Jul 11, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Just looked real quick, but how do these differ from other bikes?


 
they're suckier?;-)


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 11, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Just looked real quick, but how do these differ from other bikes?


They're custom made - that's about all I see. Let's hope the guy is better at building bikes than websites.


----------



## bruno (Jul 11, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> They're custom made - that's about all I see. Let's hope the guy is better at building bikes than websites.



if ya saw an antbike you'd want one. believe me.:beer:    

if ya want flashy intraweb sites, if that's important to ya, get a mctrek, or a mcspecialized, or somesuch. 

just sayin'!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok Bruno admit it, you're really Mike, right?


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 11, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> if ya saw an antbike you'd want one. believe me.:beer:
> 
> if ya want flashy intraweb sites, if that's important to ya, get a mctrek, or a mcspecialized, or somesuch.
> 
> just sayin'!


Not saying they aren't nice bikes. I'm perfectly content with my McGiant though.


----------



## bruno (Jul 12, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Ok Bruno admit it, you're really Mike, right?



andy! i wish i was as then i'd get da bike for free! anyway, ya'll oughta know about this guy. he was one of the founders if independent fabrications which in turn came out of fat city bikes here in cambridge/somerville.

dude's a one-man shop now in an old mill building out in holliston. ya oughta stop in if you're out there sometime. handbuilt steel bikes made right here in the good ol' US of A!! support your local builders!!!!! 

i'm gonna get a club racer for long distance ridin'!!:flag:  :-D :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 12, 2006)

I loved my Mc1996 McSpecialized. I donated it to my McBrother, and he seems to McEnjoy it.


----------



## bruno (Jul 13, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I loved my Mc1996 McSpecialized. I donated it to my McBrother, and he seems to McEnjoy it.



all bikes are good!! ridin' bikes makes ya a hero!!!!! keep on pedalin' brothers!!!:flag: :flag: :lol: :beer:   :dunce:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 13, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> all bikes are good!! ridin' bikes makes ya a hero!!!!! keep on pedalin' brothers!!!:flag: :flag: :lol: :beer:   :dunce:


 
Right on! :beer:


----------



## Moose (Jul 17, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> ya'll oughta know about this guy. he was one of the founders if independent fabrications which in turn came out of fat city bikes here in cambridge/somerville.



I missed the connection when I first read this thread, but I'm pretty sure Mike (according to his history on the antbike website) painted my '92 Yoeddy (which I still love to ride).

...oh, yeah - 1st post. Been lurking for a while.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Moose!  I hope you stick around. :beer:


----------



## jplynch019 (Jul 19, 2006)

*great bikes*

All bikes are good when you can ride them and they make you feel good.  Doesn't matter what shifters, casettes, tires, carbon fiber, fruit & fibre, pedals, side pull, center pull, double chain ring, triple chain ring, baseball cards clipped to the forks with clothespins, sissy bar, banana seat, cheater slicks, extended forks, stunt pegs, pink streamers, cute basket.  If you like riding it, then its a great bike!


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 19, 2006)

jplynch019 said:
			
		

> All bikes are good when you can ride them and they make you feel good.  Doesn't matter what shifters, casettes, tires, carbon fiber, fruit & fibre, pedals, side pull, center pull, double chain ring, triple chain ring, baseball cards clipped to the forks with clothespins, sissy bar, banana seat, cheater slicks, extended forks, stunt pegs, pink streamers, cute basket.  If you like riding it, then its a great bike!


Amen!!
Nothing like riding a bike... and working on that bike... giving it some on/off road love...


----------



## bruno (Jul 20, 2006)

jplynch019 said:
			
		

> All bikes are good when you can ride them and they make you feel good.  Doesn't matter what shifters, casettes, tires, carbon fiber, fruit & fibre, pedals, side pull, center pull, double chain ring, triple chain ring, baseball cards clipped to the forks with clothespins, sissy bar, banana seat, cheater slicks, extended forks, stunt pegs, pink streamers, cute basket.  If you like riding it, then its a great bike!



darn tootin'!! :beer: :razz: :razz: :flag:  

just ride a lot!!!!:beer:

but ya GOTS to have dese here bro--"baseball cards clipped to the forks with clothespins, sissy bar, banana seat, cheater slicks, extended forks, stunt pegs, pink streamers, cute basket" like ya say!!!!


----------

